# Youtube vid with Jake Burton



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

You have a good life


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

nice one Hobie. 

I just saw the true and false with Hobie in C & K. I was going to write my own Hobie True and False and realized they took the only stuff about you that was suitable for public disclosure.


----------

